# Regenschutz unterm Helm ?



## Artos (15. November 2015)

Servus,

wie tragt ihr unterm Helm, wenn es regnet ? Ich bin mit einem normalen Fahrradhelm unterwegs, der natürlich die typischen Öffnungen zur Be/Entlüftung besitzt. Wenn man im Regen unterwegs ist, bekommt man zwangsläufig nasse Haare...normal.
Aus Mangel an Alternativen habe ich heute eine (dünne) Mütze probiert,  mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nach 10km durchgeschwitzt war.

Was gibt es für Alternativen ?

greetz
der art


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2015)

Es gibt doch extra diese Regenhauben für den Helm. ..oder halt ne unterziehmütze die wasserdicht aber auch atmungsaktiv is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riddden (16. November 2015)

also ich hab wenn es regnet meine dünne regenjacke an. Und bei der is die Kaputze so groß, dass di locker über den Helm passt. Die haltet hald gazn gut und ich bin auch nicht von der Sicht her eingeschränkt. Aber ganz optimal is es vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (17. November 2015)

Bin hiermit ganz zufrieden, in rot:

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Helmet-R...d=1447738827&sr=8-1&keywords=vaude+regenhaube


----------



## Perlenkette (17. November 2015)

Vaude Regen-Helmüberzug


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2015)

Haare abschneiden


----------



## Alumini (17. November 2015)

Es gibt auch Regenjacken mit schmal geschnittener Kapuze, die unterm Helm getragen wird. (Gore Alp-X bspw.)
Ansonsten gehen auch Dreadlocks oder halt die profane Vaudehaube.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (17. November 2015)

Nutze bei Regen diese Mütze:

http://www.goreapparel.de/30th-EQUI...years-anniversary&prefn1=gender&prefv1=Herren


----------



## rms69 (17. November 2015)

Ich habe immer ein Stück davon im Rucksack:
http://www.amazon.de/Stück-Einweg-Dusche-Kappen-Salon/dp/B00AYRQ24C
Liegt in jedem Hotelbadezimmer zur freien Entnahme auf und passt wunderbar über den Helm.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. November 2015)

Diese Duschkappe nützt einem ja echt viel  ..da man dann durchs schwitzen nass wird 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgirl (17. November 2015)

Mich stört das nicht weiter, wenn der Kopf nass wird. Aber normalerweise habe ich unter dem Helm so eine Rennradmütze. Der Schild gibt im Sommer Schatten und bei Regen wird die Brille ein wenig geschützt. Ich fahre die Helme ohne Dieses Visier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (18. November 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> wie tragt ihr unterm Helm, wenn es regnet ?



Ich trage nichts unter oder über dem Helm, wenn es regnet.


----------



## Artos (18. November 2015)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Der Vaude-Helmüberzug wird es wohl werden.

Mit einer Kapuze überm Kopf ist mir das Sichtfeld nach links und rechts zu sehr eingeschränkt...besonders im Straßenverkehr eher unvorteilhaft.

greetz
der art


----------

